# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  Rotator(โรเตอร์) ยี่ห้อ YAESU G-1000DXA , G-800 , G-450 , G-250 (หลายรุ่น)

## Import

วันนี้มาเสนอขายเครื่องหมุนสายอากาศทิศทาง 2 รุ่นครับ รุ่นใหญ่กับรุ่นเล็ก ใครที่กำลังตามหาอยู่ก็จัดไปเลยเปลื่ยน..!! รายละเอียดของแต่ละรุ่นกดดูตามลิ้งก์ด้านล่างเลยนะครับ ทั้งหมดเป็นของใหม่ 100% ไม่เคยผ่านการใช้งานหรือแกะออกจากหีบห่อ

รายละเอียด *YAESU G-2800DXA* : http://www.yaesu.com/indexVS.cfm?cmd...5&isArchived=0

รายละเอียด *YAESU G-1000DXA* : http://www.yaesu.com/indexVS.cfm?cmd...5&isArchived=0

รายละเอียด *YAESU G-800* : http://www.yaesu.com/indexVS.cfm?cmd...5&isArchived=0

รายละเอียด *YAESU G-5500* : http://www.yaesu.com/indexVS.cfm?cmd...5&isArchived=0

รายละเอียด *YAESU G-550* : http://www.yaesu.com/indexVS.cfm?cmd...5&isArchived=0

รายละเอียด *YAESU G-450* : http://www.yaesu.com/indexVS.cfm?cmd...5&isArchived=0

รายละเอียด *YAESU G-250* : http://www.rigpix.com/rotators/yaesu_g250.htm (รายการนี้ Yaesu เลิกผลิตแล้ว ถ้ามีค้างสต็อกที่ไหนเข้ามาจะแจ้งให้ทราบ)

เพิ่มเติม มีแบริ่งช่วยรับน้ำหนักขาย *Yaesu GS-065* 


*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* สินค้าใหม่ยกกล่องจากโรงงาน

*รูปแทน*
*G-250* 


*G-450*


*G-1000DXA*


*GS-065*


*รูปจริงที่ท่านจะได้รับ*


*ราคา :* 
G-2800DXA   ราคา 42,000 บาท
G-1000DXA   ราคา 25,000 บาท  
G-800          ราคา 21,500 บาท
G-5500          ราคา 30,500 บาท
G-550          ราคา 16,500 บาท
G-450          ราคา 14,500 บาท 
G-250          ราคา 6,500 บาท
แบริ่ง GS-065        ราคา 3,500 บาท             สนใจจริงโทรมาคุยนะครับ


*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* ส่งทั่วไทย 350 บาท โดยระบบ โลจิสโพสต์ ไม่โยน-ไม่กระแทก แต่ผู้ซื้อต้องไปรับที่ไปรษณีย์ด้วยตนเอง

*สนใจสินค้าโทร :* 



ส่งคุณ ภานุวัต (ลำลูกกา) EMS = EI536291895TH  วันที่ 31/01/55 (แบริ่ง GS-065)
ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (หนองหงส์) EMS = EI960272178TH  วันที่ 25/04/55 (G-1000DXA)
ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (หนองหงส์) EMS = EI015341377TH  วันที่ 17/05/55 (ขั้วสายคอนโทรลเลอร์)
ส่งคุณ วุฒิพันธ์ (ลำทับ) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040261300TH  วันที่ 25/05/55 (G-450)
ส่งคุณ วุฒิพันธ์ (คลองท่อม) EMS = EI015348494TH  วันที่ 25/05/55 (แบริ่ง)
ส่งร้าน สาทิศน์ซาวด์ (ค่ายบางระจัน) EMS = EJ400137194TH  วันที่ 23/08/55 (แบริ่ง)
ส่งคุณ ชาติชาย (กำแพงเพชร) EMS = EJ193643952TH  วันที่ 10/09/55 (แบริ่ง)
ส่งคุณ ศิริพจน์ (สิงห์บุรี) EMS = EJ400386055TH  วันที่ 17/11/55 (แบริ่ง 2 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ พนมพร (ป่าตอง) EMS = EJ889454435TH  วันที่ 10/06/56 (แบริ่ง)
ส่งคุณ เมธี (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EJ915370259TH  วันที่ 27/07/56 (แบริ่ง)
ส่งคุณ สงวนชื่อ (ร้องกวาง) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LC005940402TH  วันที่ 03/02/58 (G-550)
ส่งคุณ มงคล (หนองแซง) EMS = EN528076025TH  วันที่ 14/09/58 (แบริ่ง)
ส่งคุณ ธรรมรัฐ (หนองขาหย่าง) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040494410TH  วันที่ 25/11/58 (G-1000DXA,ขั้ว,สายคอนโทรลเลอร์ 60 เมตร)
ส่ง ห.ส.ม.ภูเก็ตเรดิโอ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EP868500620TH  วันที่ 28/03/59 (แบริ่ง)
ส่งคุณ กิจพิพัฒพงศ์ (รอจ่ายลำลูกกา) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LB007738025TH  วันที่ 02/11/59 (G-1000DXC)
ส่งคุณ ภานุวัต (ลำลูกกา) EMS = EU517356395TH  วันที่ 26/04/61 (แบริ่ง)
ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (หนองหงส์) EMS = EV484580183TH  วันที่ 06/08/61 (ปลั๊กขั้วโรเตอร์)
ส่งคุณ ภานุวัต (ลำลูกกา) EMS = EV485649687TH  วันที่ 05/03/62 (ปลั๊กขั้วโรเตอร์) 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงขายไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พนมพร (ป่าตอง) EMS = EJ889454435TH  วันที่ 10/06/56 (แบริ่ง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เมธี (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EJ915370259TH  วันที่ 27/07/56 (แบริ่ง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สงวนชื่อ (ร้องกวาง) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LC005940402TH  วันที่ 03/02/58 (G-550)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ มงคล (หนองแซง) EMS = EN528076025TH  วันที่ 14/09/58 (แบริ่ง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธรรมรัฐ (หนองขาหย่าง) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040494410TH  วันที่ 25/11/58 (G-1000DXA,ขั้ว,สายคอนโทรลเลอร์ 60 เมตร)

----------


## Import

ส่ง ห.ส.ม.ภูเก็ตเรดิโอ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EP868500620TH  วันที่ 28/03/59 (แบริ่ง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กิจพิพัฒพงศ์ (รอจ่ายลำลูกกา) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LB007738025TH  วันที่ 02/11/59 (G-1000DXC)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภานุวัต (ลำลูกกา) EMS = EU517356395TH  วันที่ 26/04/61 (แบริ่ง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ โกวิทย์ (หนองหงส์) EMS = EV484580183TH  วันที่ 06/08/61 (ปลั๊กขั้วโรเตอร์)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภานุวัต (ลำลูกกา) EMS = EV485649687TH  วันที่ 05/03/62 (ปลั๊กขั้วโรเตอร์)

----------

